# Signs of Cancer on Ultrasound ?



## vivien

Did you have signs of cancer on ultrasound and when you did the fna biopsy it turned out it was cancer?
Also did you have normal blood results before finding out you have cancer?

My ultrasound states the below and i also did the biopsy today. My blood results was normal.

Ultrasound states-
In the left thyroid lobe midpole region there is tiny 3mm nodule.

In the right thyroid lobe there is a septated cystic lesion in the upper pole measuring 20x13x11mm. Immediately inferior to this there is a heterogeneous solid vascular nodule measuring 29x14x19mm. 
I am uncertain if these two lesions are separate or one. There is no evidence of calcification in the lesion.

Conclusion: There is a septated cystic nodule in the upper pole of the right thryroid lobe and immediately adjacent and inferior to this there is a complex appearing heterogenous vascular solid nodule 29 x 19x 14mm. It is not certain if the nodules are separate or one. Please correlate with thyroid function test. Ultrasound guided FNA is recommeded."


----------



## teri2280

vivien said:


> Did you have signs of cancer on ultrasound and when you did the fna biopsy it turned out it was cancer?
> Also did you have normal blood results before finding out you have cancer?
> 
> My ultrasound states the below and i also did the biopsy today. My blood results was normal.
> 
> Ultrasound states-
> In the left thyroid lobe midpole region there is tiny 3mm nodule.
> 
> In the right thyroid lobe there is a septated cystic lesion in the upper pole measuring 20x13x11mm. Immediately inferior to this there is a heterogeneous solid vascular nodule measuring 29x14x19mm.
> I am uncertain if these two lesions are separate or one. There is no evidence of calcification in the lesion.
> 
> Conclusion: There is a septated cystic nodule in the upper pole of the right thryroid lobe and immediately adjacent and inferior to this there is a complex appearing heterogenous vascular solid nodule 29 x 19x 14mm. It is not certain if the nodules are separate or one. Please correlate with thyroid function test. Ultrasound guided FNA is recommeded."


My blood tests were "normal" (granted they were on the hypo end of the spectrum, but 3 docs said normal) before finding out I had a goiter. My endo said he was pretty sure it wasn't cancer, but didn't want to waste time by doing an FNA because there were so many calcium deposits that they'd have to prick me god knows how many times to get a good read, and referred me to an endocrine surgeon. Surgeon told me at our consult that she was 99.9% sure it was cancer because of the calcifications (wouldn't be 100% til pathology), yet my labs were still normal, and agreed that just getting it out was the best path. She created a surgery day for me about 3 weeks after my consult, and path came back saying it was, indeed, cancer.

I'm still relatively new to all of this, but yes, it is possible to have cancer and have normal labs. I'm living proof. That being said, IMHO, since you don't have calcification, I think it's not cancer. A LOT of the cancer stories I've seen/heard include calcification. Am I absolutely 100%? No. This is just my opinion based on things I've heard or gone through myself.


----------



## joplin1975

You can't see cancer on an ultrasound. You can only identify characteristics that make it more suspicious. The fact that you have a solid, vascular nodule is suspicious.

My standard thyroid panel (TSH, free t3 and free t4) were normal. My antibodies were through the roof. So, blood tests aren't really reliable either. Get that FNA.


----------



## Andros

vivien said:


> Did you have signs of cancer on ultrasound and when you did the fna biopsy it turned out it was cancer?
> Also did you have normal blood results before finding out you have cancer?
> 
> My ultrasound states the below and i also did the biopsy today. My blood results was normal.
> 
> Ultrasound states-
> In the left thyroid lobe midpole region there is tiny 3mm nodule.
> 
> In the right thyroid lobe there is a septated cystic lesion in the upper pole measuring 20x13x11mm. Immediately inferior to this there is a heterogeneous solid vascular nodule measuring 29x14x19mm.
> I am uncertain if these two lesions are separate or one. There is no evidence of calcification in the lesion.
> 
> Conclusion: There is a septated cystic nodule in the upper pole of the right thryroid lobe and immediately adjacent and inferior to this there is a complex appearing heterogenous vascular solid nodule 29 x 19x 14mm. It is not certain if the nodules are separate or one. Please correlate with thyroid function test. Ultrasound guided FNA is recommeded."


This does sound suspicious. Do you have FNA scheduled?

Solid, vascular, septated are words that suggest something may be going on.


----------



## vivien

I have done two biopsies in 2 months and both state the same thing as its abnormal, atypia. 
So ent has stated to do surgery. I am having half of my thyroid removed in three weeks.

He also said i will be on tablets for the rest of my life????? hmmm. I am already on reflux medication and birth control everyday, and now more tablets.

So how soon should i be feeling better after surgery? When can i start driving? when would the pain after surgery go away? Is it easy recovery? Tell me about your recovery also?
How much does the tablets cost monthly? Is there a anything i should know or any tips ?

thanks in advance


----------



## defcarpenter

Always trust your gut! I was diagnosed with a goiter for years (since adolescence), but labs always came back within normal range. I was always tired, but by this time my doctor said I am probably just worn out raising young, active boys and that I am not getting enough sleep. During an annual exam, my doctor was concerned about a breast lump . . . while I was lying on the examination table I turned my neck a certain way and when I got up, she said, let me check your neck again. Since I was being sent to the hospital for a mammogram, my doctor ordered a neck ultrasound. It came back as "multi-nodule goiter" and the doctor ordered a biopsy. The biopsy came back inconclusive, and I was told I can do nothing or try to surpress the goiter with Synthroid. I opted for Synthroid, and it was at this point my labs went haywire . . . hypo or hyper but not normal. After six months of varying dosages of Sythroid, I was finally referred to endocrinologist. I had another ultrasound and biopsy . . . nothing conclusive but a presence of Hurthle cells. I was advised to have a complete thyroidectomy just as a precaution. The pathology later came back as cancer. In summary, if something doesn't seem right, just know that lab work is not always your best indicator. Normal is not necessarily your normal!


----------

